# I'm a bad pog mommy



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I trimmed my Tiggy's toes earlier tonight after a poopy boot soaking and I nicked her quick and it bled. I watched it carefully while drying her and the bleeding stopped when it was time to put her back in her cage (I always get her out around 9pm or so for our tv cuddle time) and before I put her in her cage I put a dab of petroleum jelly and neosporin on the spot.

When I went upstairs to get hangers for my laundry I walked by her cage and she was out side her igloo - she was agitated and trying to get at that foot. I tried to sooth her and she acted all fussy and mad and was puffing and spinning around etc. It was NOT bleeding any more. I finally picked her up and cuddled her and she quieted down but she still was not acting like her loveable self.

She finally has gone back into her igloo but just now (about 40 minutes have gone by) I talked to her thru her igloo and she was still moving around inside her igloo and she didn't puff but it was more like a growl......

I feel like a horrible mother! Will she forgive me? I still will try and see if she wants to come and be with me for our usual cuddle time..................and I will calmly check her foot at that time. I hope I didn't hurt her too much!!!! I feel just awful!


Just had to confess............ hope she forgives and forgets....

Kathy


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have cut a few quicks in my time,it happens.  She will forgive you i'm sure esp. if you lay some extra mealies on her.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't worry too much and don't feel bad! You're a great hedgie mom! Everyone has accidents, especially with tiny hedgie toenails! I nicked Regina's once, and I felt terrible, but it healed quick (pun intended) :lol: I'm sure that soon your little Tiggy will be back to her normal self!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I nicked Norman once while trimming his nails. He was grumpy for the rest of the day, but thanks to his short memory everything was back to normal the next day. :lol:


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

If you think it feels bad to do that to a hedgehog, try doing it to your newborn!

Anyhow, she'll forgive you, and they seem to heal really fast from that particular injury. The only reason she was probably going for that foot was to lick the medicine you put on it.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I know how bad you must feel! I'm sure you feel worse than she does!

She'll forget about it sooner than you will! You take great care of her - don't forget it.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You're not a bad Mommy, accidents happen and she will probably forget all about it. She might have been acting like that too from the smell of the Vaseline, sometimes different smells like that can get them acting agitated. It's always so hard to see them like that cause it creates such a helpless feeling but she'll be back to herself in no time


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks. I tried her last night with our usual cuddle time and she was so agitated that I just put her back. This morning I checked and she ate all her kibbles and she ran on her wheel....... but when I tried to give her some lovin' she was still getting angry and huffing and puffing and spinning around inside her igloo.

Normally little songs and words I would say to her in the morning before I went to work would get this adorable cooing sound and it would set my day off just right! I feel like I am back to the very first day that I got her...........  

There is one thing for sure that you REALLY need when dealing with a hedgehog.....

PATIENCE!!!!

Kathy


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

You guys were right! Her cute little brain has totally forgotten what I did to her poopy booty yesterday and she is cuddling on me right now giving me lots of cooing noises.

Thank goodness for tiny hedgehog brains and memories!!!

Kathy


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!!! Thank goodness for small brains & warm cuddle spots!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm betting it was more the petroleum jelly and neosporin that you put on the toe than it was cutting it too short. For some, neo or polysporin freaks them right out and I've had them go frantic for a while. The white polysporin cream especially sends them off, the clear ointment not so much. 

EVERYONE cuts a nail too short at some time or another. I find for myself, the hard I try not to and the more hesitant and careful I try to be, the more likely I am to cut too short. I think my hesitation makes them nervous and more likely to move.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nancy said:


> EVERYONE cuts a nail too short at some time or another. I find for myself, the hard I try not to and the more hesitant and careful I try to be, the more likely I am to cut too short. I think my hesitation makes them nervous and more likely to move.


I completely agree: on the very few occasions I have trimmed Snarf's nails effectively (without making it a day long ordeal; no blood; trimmed appropriate amount, etc) it's been when I grabbed a paw and clipped. Presto! Done! If I hesitate and check and make sure and worry...always ends with me not clipping anything or, once, with blood. :roll: Hedgies can sense it, I'm sure and they wonder what the heck you're planning to do that you're all stressed.

And if you figure out a way to trim nails without showing stress, let me know. :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Daisy and I had an awful nail trimming go today. 

They grow so fast!!! I just trimmed them 3 weeks ago and already the pinky nails were curled around again. Well I tried to get the elusive big toe nail which is crazy long, and just as I was mid snip she yanked her leg as hard as she could,  Now I saw a bit of blood, but not sure if we hit the quick or she ripped the nail a bit close to the quick. Poor Daisy.

I bribed her with mealies and she's back in her pigloo out like a light.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks so much Nancy for your input about the neo and petroleum reaction.......

Note to self......IF you ever put neo or petroleum on a pog be ready for a spastic long night!!!! LOL

Kathy


----------

